# Updates on Allie



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So, the other thread got pretty long so I figure I'll make a new and less detailed one. 

She is doing well and keeping her weight, not losing or gaining. She still loves me but hates me temporarily when I give her medicine.

And speaking of medicine, this doxycycline treatment is just going horribly.  it's not even her shaking her head anymore and getting it in her nares. It clumps up in her throat to the point she cannot breathe so I have to go clean out her mouth with a towel. It comes out all mucosy and thick and it is just awful. I'm meeting up with Michelle (Dreamcatchers) sometime tomorrow to learn how to use and borrow the crop needle. If that doesn't work well for me, I'll be calling the vet about this whole thing. 

Does anyone know if they do doxycycline injections for treatments like this? I think that would actually be the best thing right now.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Hopefully the crop needle works for you. I'm keeping Allie in my thoughts.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to hear she is doing well except for the medicine, that sounds like quite an ordeal! Hang in there, I hope the crop needle works for you.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Hang in there bailey and Allie x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay I dug around on the internet and there is injectable doxycycline for birds. It's expensive, but it is a once weekly injection for 7 weeks for chlamydia and other respiratory issues. I think I may call the vet tomorrow and ask about that because I'm not sure how comfortable I will be using the crop needle.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear it's been so stressful.  Does the solution seem especially thick? I'm wondering if she might have some inflammation in her throat if it's getting stuck that badly. I believe I've read doxy injections are given weekly for a month, but I'm not sure what the exact protocol is.

ETA: LOL simul-post, Bailey.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor Allie. Either way you want to go is fine with me Bailey. The crop needle isn't as difficult as it sounds but if you are stressed about it, we can try it and if not, then go with the injections. Give me a call any time tomorrow.  Scritches to Allie.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well its just that today was worse than ever. I gave her the meds and left the house for about an hour, came back and her mouth was open for air so I cleared her throat out with the towel and a whole lot came out. So not only is it stressing her and me, but I think I'm removing most of the medicine every time I clear her throat.

And I've watched a few videos for crop needling, and it doesn't seem extremely hard. I just feel like Allie is going to be super squirmy which will make me nervous and if it does work out I feel like she'll hate me more than she already does. But I'm going to see it in person and if I'm confident enough I'll try it and if it works for me then that's dandy. 

But really, I feel more comfortable sticking a needle in a muscle at this point...and if the vet won't let me and wants to do it himself then I'll drive to Cedar Park once a weeks for some time, and I'm fine with that too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And the solution is liquid, it doesn't seem too thick. But you can see the meds floating around in the liquid suspension. So I think the actual liquid goes down, and the med (which may be gooey in solution) sticks in her throat.

I wouldn't think her throat would be inflammed, but I guess inserting a crop needle would give us an answer since it's supposed to go easy..


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Poor Allie. Either way you want to go is fine with me Bailey. The crop needle isn't as difficult as it sounds but if you are stressed about it, we can try it and if not, then go with the injections. Give me a call any time tomorrow.  Scritches to Allie.


I have the day off tomorrow, so if you have a certain time that is convenient please let me know. Otherwise I'll probably call about midday to see you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How stressful. I'm glad Dreamcatchers can help. Let us know how things go and hang in there!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I just finished cleaning and organizing the aviary so we can install the new air conditioner tonight. As soon as I get some lunch and get a shower, I will be available. Give me till about 2pm if that's ok with you?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll give you a call soon. Thanks again.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, I just got back from Michelle's (Dreamcatchers) and the crop needle is not that big of a deal. Thanks again for that. 

And, just as I was leaving her house (sorry for sitting in front of your house on the phone), the vet called. He said he'd rather me not use the needle for now..he said it was a possibility but he'd like me to try other things first. Today I split the dose into 3 parts and did them 15 minutes apart and it went better..he said that was fine. He said he doesn't really know why the meds are clumping up and that he's never had an issue with doxycycline. He talked about a medicine to chase the doxy with, it is usually used for chicks who regurgitate their food. It makes the crop empty so if she was regurgitating the medicine then this would prevent her from doing so. And he said the doxy shots might irritate the skin and that he doesn't typically use them, but that he'll look into them for me. 

I'm supposed to call him back in a couple days to let him know how the split doses are going and hopefully he'll give me feedback on the shots then. I told him I didn't want to stop the doxy all together because she sneezes more than I'm comfortable with, but he told me if this was reaking more havoc than good then I wouldn't be a bad mommy for considering it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So splitting the dose up is working a bit better, if things keep going this way I'll give the crop needle back.  things have gone so good that I decided to do half-doses today instead of third-doses.

Meanwhile, I just got Allie to try nutriberries. She was a little disgruntled because I took her seed away and put a bowl of crushed nutriberries in front of her. So she gave me "the look" and then started digging through looking for millet. So I sprinkled a bit of millet on top and she ate that and then started "hulling" the seed clumps. She dropped most of it but at least she's getting the taste of it.  and I just gave her half of her doxy dose and that didn't go half bad either. Maybe she's being a champ today...or maybe the second dose of doxy is going to go horribly. Everything can't be perfect with her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And, just as I predicted the rest of the dose didn't go well.  I had to pull the meds out of her throat again today. I guess I'll give the doc a call monday and see what he's found about doxy injections.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol I can imagine her pulling out the crushed nutriberries and ditching them ... I so hope things go better soon for Allie she is such a gorjus little thing


----------



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

She is gorgeous!!! i hope the medicine gets easier to give, sounds difficult it would certainly panic me if it made her unable to breath  i guess see your vet again and ask if theres any other way to give her the medication 

your flock is gorgeous btw 

Much love and luck to both you and little Allie xxx


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, here's the original thread about her for newer members:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30247


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, so I got brave after yesterday's medicating didn't go so well. So I boiled some water up, disinfected the crop needle, got the meds ready, and then I practiced inserting it into Allie a few times before actually pushing the meds in slowly. It went fairly well. Allie didn't fuss too much and she isn't all stressed afterwards and was relatively calm once the needle was in. So here's day 1 to the crop needle. I guess I'll order my own and send Michelle's back. That way if I ever need it again in the future then I'll have it.

The one Michelle gave me is curved, but a bunch of people say straight is better. I guess I'll have to decide for myself quick.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Way to go!! Congratulations, I knew you could do it. I prefer the curved but some people do like the straight.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just ordered a curved one because i'd rather just stick to what I've learned to do. Thanks again.  that was a relief to both me and her I think.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been following Allie's progress and the whole story from the first thread. I have to say, I can't imagine the stress you've been through trying to medicate her and treat her. I'm really glad to hear things are getting better and the success with the crop needle. Looking at pics and info on crop needles online, it sounds pretty scary, good for you for figuring out how to make things work medicating her and being brave on using the crop needle! It makes me happy and proud to be part of this community of people who would do so much for their feathered friends, the world needs more people like that. Want to wish you luck and good health for Allie


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that the crop needle worked for you. It does look scary to use, I am glad you were able to do it and it was less stressful for Allie.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So..the seedy poops still happen occasionally, and in addition to that we now have bubbly poops sometimes. So i'm thinking she has a GI infection. Any thoughts? I think I'm going to give the vet a call tomorrow. I don't have time to wait for his call today because I'm about to go to work.

But good news--her sneezing has cut back a lot, so maybe we ARE really treating the respiratory disease.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know, the bubbly poops could just be because she's on an antibiotic. How bubbly is bubbly? Roo sometimes has bubbles in her poops, and it's never been a real problem. The seeds would be more of a concern, imo, but that could be related to her organ function issues. I do think giving the vet an update is a good idea.  I'm glad it seems like the doxy is helping something.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's only occasionally. I see it like once or twice a week. Just now she laid one and it has 2 bubbles in it, but no seed. But bubbly/seedy poops are 2 symptoms of GI infection, so I'm definitely giving Dr. Campbell a call tomorrow.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When I first got Sunny he had periodic bubbly poops. If I can find the pic I will load it for you to see. The vet ran tests and found he had no bacteria in his throat- good or bad- and put him on probiotics for a month. Sunny hasn't had bubbles since. I know Ali is already on probiotics but maybe some type of inbalance from the antibiotics is causing it? Did you vet do a throat test?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We didn't do any tests, and I stopped the probiotics because her water would be super-saturated due to me starting the extract drops in it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So I didn't want to get ahead of myself just in case it was a false source of excitement...but Allie is now eating pellets.  last night I got the bright idea (stupid me to not do this sooner) to crush up her pellets. So she went through and ate some of the little pieces. So this morning I go out and weigh her and find she's already eat, probably seed. But I stick the pellet bowl in front of her anyway and she contently digs though and eats more pellets. So I am very happy. I guess I'll have to crush all the pellets from now own.

...now if only she'd eat her veggies.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> So I didn't want to get ahead of myself just in case it was a false source of excitement...but Allie is now eating pellets.  last night I got the bright idea (stupid me to not do this sooner) to crush up her pellets. So she went through and ate some of the little pieces. So this morning I go out and weigh her and find she's already eat, probably seed. But I stick the pellet bowl in front of her anyway and she contently digs though and eats more pellets. So I am very happy. I guess I'll have to crush all the pellets from now own.
> 
> ...now if only she'd eat her veggies.


lol. one step at time.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll just have to be really consistent with the veggies like I was with the pellets. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Will be hopeful here for you as well. I have found that ALL my birds are going crazy over the rainbow chard and the Kale that is at Newflower or Sunflower? Market right now, its in the organics area.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll check it out.  thanks.


----------

